# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Cfare eshte e rendesishme ne jeten tuaj?

## Albo

Besoj se kjo eshte teme teper interesante dhe do te jete e tille edhe per ju qe do ta lexoni dhe diskutoni. Arsyeja perse e hapa kete teme eshte se gati te gjithe ne jemi futur ne rrjedhen e jetes qe eshte si ai lumi me uje te rrembyeshem qe te shtyn perpara me furi pa te lene shume kohe te shikosh majtas e djathtas apo te mbash koken mbrapa.

I keni bere ndonjehere pyetje vetes se cfare eshte e rendesishme ne jeten tua? Cfare eshte e shenjte qe nuk do ta shkembenit me asgje? 

Do te jete me interes te lexojme mendimet e gjithe anetareve te forumit. Secili nga ju eshte i lutur te japi pergjigjen e tij te pyetjes se mesiperme.

----------


## altin55

Me ate shembullin e lumit e ke qare fare temen 
si duket ke pasur parashysh lumin qe kalon permes Permetit

Po per ju Albush c'afr eshte me e rendesishme ne jeten tuaj

jepe shembullin tende personal si psikolog qe je se na dehet mire dhe ne tjerve 

shendet

----------


## Klevis2000

"PER MUA ESHTE  QELLIMI I JETES"  

Pyetjet jane gjithmone shume te lehta  por pergjigjet jane shume te veshtira.Kush eshte e rendesishme ne kete jete ne rradhe te pare o aldo ti dhe shume te tjere  bashke me mua duhet te dijme qellimin pse kemi ardhur ne kete jete pastaj te besh kesoj pyetje sepse ku te do qejfi ben censurime kurse tani do pergjigje.Pra mbasi te dish qellimin e jetes tende atehere do te dish se kush me e rendesishme ne kete jete sepse nuk iken nga te con lumi por ti i jep lumit drejtim rrjedhje .se njeriu mund te shkoje njehere nga dashuria njehere tek femijet njehere tek shendeti njehere tek vete jeta njehere tek pasuria suksesi etj .Por me e rendesishmja per mendimin tim eshte qellimi i vete jetes qe njeriu jeton po ta gjesh kete qellim do ta kuptosh se sa e bukur eshte jeta po nuk e gjete do te duket jeta kompleksitet monotoni fatkeqesi dhe do endesh ne te si nje anije pa vela.Shiko disa fjale te bukura

*"Hame per te jetuar apo jetojme per te ngrene"*

*"Ne fillim njerzit japin shendetin per te fituer pasurine pastaj japin pasurine per te fituar shendetin"*

*Thote Muhamedi a.s 
"Dija vleren pese gjerave para se te vijne pese te tjerat
rinise para se te plakesh 
pasurise para se te varferohesh 
shendetit para se te semuresh
kohes se lire para se te ngarkohesh
jetes para se te vdesesh"*

*"Kjo jete ose bote nuk eshte qellim ne vetvete por eshte mjet per te arritur qellimin"* 

*"Jeta eshte monotone derisa vdekja egziston"* 

Tani dua te shpjegoj dhe qellimin e jetes 

[B]Njeriu vjen ne kete bote pa deshiren e tij dhe shkon padeshiren e tij. cdo gje per te eshte fuksionale qe i sherben atij.Mjaft krijesa nese i shikojme vihen ne fuksion ose perdorim te njeriut si dielli ,toka uji ajri yjet me te cilet orientohet naten bimet kafshet etj.Pra nese do te veresh me vemendje do te thuash si ka mundesi te gjitha keto krijesa madheshtore i sherbeken njeriut .Patjeter njeriu paska nje mision madhor ne toke .Kush eshte misoni i tij?*Te adhuroje  e te falenderoje Zotin per miresite qe ai i ka dhene dhe ti ve keto miresi qe te arrije kenaqesine dhe dashurine e Zotit dhe mos ti shperderoje keto miresi dhe te mohoje Dhuruesin e tyre.*

*Po keshtu derisa vdekja egziston per njerzit do te thote qe kenaqesite e kesaj bote sado te mira dhe te medha te jene do te mbarojne nje dite dhe ate dite lumturia jote eshte ne ia ke arritur qellimin qe keto miresi ti kesh perdorur per arritjen e qellimit te egzistences tende ne kete bote*


*Per me shume shiko edhe kete temen*
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=20954

----------


## Estella

Konfidenca dhe Besimi ne Vetvete.  Nese i ke keto mund te arrish gjithcka ne jete. Te nderlidhura jane edhe Optimizmi, Miresia dhe zemra e bardhe.

----------


## leci

Besoj qe eshte dashuria e familjes gjeja me e shtrenjte qe kam.
Per mua kokfortesia eshte ajo qe te ben te arrish ate qe don.
Sa per shembullin e lumit dua te jem une qe ta drejtoj jeten aty ku dua dhe jo e kunderta.
Diçka per klevis.
Nqs se misioni i çdo njeriu do te ishte vetem te adhuroje dhe falenderoje zotin,do te ishte nje jete me te vertete e varfer.
Dua ta jetoj jeten per çdo minut qe kam mundesi.Me mire nje minut i lire se sa nje jete i lidhur.
me respekt

----------


## Harley

> _Postuar më parë nga Albo_ 
> *Besoj se kjo eshte teme teper interesante dhe do te jete e tille edhe per ju qe do ta lexoni dhe diskutoni. Arsyeja perse e hapa kete teme eshte se gati te gjithe ne jemi futur ne rrjedhen e jetes qe eshte si ai lumi me uje te rrembyeshem qe te shtyn perpara me furi pa te lene shume kohe te shikosh majtas e djathtas apo te mbash koken mbrapa.
> 
> I keni bere ndonjehere pyetje vetes se cfare eshte e rendesishme ne jeten tua? Cfare eshte e shenjte qe nuk do ta shkembenit me asgje? 
> 
> Do te jete me interes te lexojme mendimet e gjithe anetareve te forumit. Secili nga ju eshte i lutur te japi pergjigjen e tij te pyetjes se mesiperme.*


 :buzeqeshje:  Me vjen mire Albo qe te kemi midis nesh, jo vetem qe je nje djale i zgjuar por hap dhe tema shume interesante.
Une per vete do te thosha se mbi te gjitha eshte shendeti.Ndoshta nuk thashe ndonje te re sepse kjo fraze eshte perdorur aq shume sa qe nuk ka me ate efektin qe duhet te kete.Per mua e rendesishme eshte edhe Familja e cila ze nje vend shume te rendesishem ne jeten e nje individi.Por nuk mund te lija menjane edhe shoqerine,flas per nje shoqeri te paster,ata te cilet te gjenden ne dite te veshtire dhe te japin doren, te ndihmojne, te ndodhen prane.Kjo teme qe ti ke hapur eshte shume komplekse dhe nuk mund ta perkufizosh ne nje faze te vetme megjithese, po mundohem.  :buzeqeshje:  Por nuk do te zgjetem me shume, ajo qe per mua eshte e shenjte dhe qe nuk do ta nderroja me asgje eshte "Nena ime ".

----------


## miri

Arsimi, Rrespekti dhe Paraja

----------


## miri

> _Postuar më parë nga miri_ 
> *Arsimi, Rrespekti dhe Paraja*


Dhe dicka se harrova me kryesoren:  "SHENDETI".

----------


## Klevis2000

SHUMICA THOJNE PARAJA DHE SHENDETI
Shikoni pak keto shprehjen e urta madheshtore 

*"Ne ate vend kur njerzit mendojne vetem per te fituar para
 xhepat mbushen dhe mendjet zbrazen"

"Shume njerez Japin ne fillim shendetin per te fituar pasuri pastaj japin pasurine per te fituar shendetin"

"Hame per te jetuar apo jetojme per te ngrene"
Kjo jete eshte mjet udhetimi qe te con nga nje vend ne nje vend tjeter po e mbajte makinen mire do te coje ne destinacionin e duhur po se mbajte do te shtypi ty.*

Pra sic e shikoni dhe vet qe cdo gje ne kete jete eshte mjet per te arritur nje qellim pra paraja shendeti buka te gjitha keto sherbejne per te jetuar dhe jeta duhet kushtuar atij qe te solli ne kete bote Allahut krijuesit te qiejve dhe tokes

----------


## Harley

Pra sic e shikoni dhe vet qe cdo gje ne kete jete eshte mjet per te arritur nje qellim pra paraja shendeti buka te gjitha keto sherbejne per te jetuar dhe jeta duhet kushtuar atij qe te solli ne kete bote Allahut krijuesit te qiejve dhe tokes [/B][/QUOTE]

O Klevis qe te besosh ne Zot nuk kam asgje te keqe une,po tashti Shendeti duhet ne rradhe te pare se pa te skemi asgje o vllai tem,se dyti,qe te jetosh i shendetshem dhe pa kokecarje duhet dhe ajo e shkrete para se pa te sot je askushi. Epo qe te privohesh nga te tera nuk jam dakort plako.
Qe te mendosh mire dhe te besh mire eshte mese ne rregull po qe te te erren syte, dhe per emer te Allahut apo ku di une cfare,te humbasesh arsyen edhe kt nuk e pranoj une o lal.
Pershendetje

----------


## tirana4ever

> _Postuar më parë nga Harley_ 
> * Me vjen mire Albo qe te kemi midis nesh, jo vetem qe je nje djale i zgjuar por hap dhe tema shume interesante.
> Une per vete do te thosha se mbi te gjitha eshte shendeti.Ndoshta nuk thashe ndonje te re sepse kjo fraze eshte perdorur aq shume sa qe nuk ka me ate efektin qe duhet te kete.Per mua e rendesishme eshte edhe Familja e cila ze nje vend shume te rendesishem ne jeten e nje individi.Por nuk mund te lija menjane edhe shoqerine,flas per nje shoqeri te paster,ata te cilet te gjenden ne dite te veshtire dhe te japin doren, te ndihmojne, te ndodhen prane.Kjo teme qe ti ke hapur eshte shume komplekse dhe nuk mund ta perkufizosh ne nje faze te vetme megjithese, po mundohem.  Por nuk do te zgjetem me shume, ajo qe per mua eshte e shenjte dhe qe nuk do ta nderroja me asgje eshte "Nena ime ".*


O harley jame dakort me ato qe ke thene shendet, dhe vullnet po ti kesh ato ja arrine gjitheckaje qe ke vene detyre ne jete sa per ato pare mund ti kesh te jesh i pasur dhe te mos jesh i lumtur dhe i kenaqur ne jete.......................

----------


## tirana4ever

a se harrova dhe ti arrij ato qe i kame vene synim vetes ne jete.

----------


## fieri02

Shume here jetes i behet nje permbledhje e shkurter e cila paraqitet nga ne njerezit ordinere si "E pra dihet qe jeta eshte e veshtire"",e them kete pasi per mua ne jete e rendesishme te arrij te paarritshmen dhe te bej te mundur te pamundur,sigurisht pa dashur te permend  ato c'ka thane parafolesit e mi,sepse nqs nuk ke mundesine shendetesore,financiare dhe shpirterore nuk mund te kerkosh kurrsesi te arrish te pamunduren..
Me respekt  ISI

----------


## Klevis2000

*20. Ju njerëz dinie se jeta e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër vetëm se lojë, kalim kohe në argëtim, stoli, krenari mes jush dhe përpjekje në shtimin e pasurisë dhe të fëmijëve, e që është si shembull i një shiu prej të cilit bima i habit bujqit, e pastaj ajo thahet dhe e sheh atë të verdhë, mandej bëhet e thyer e llomitur, e në botën tjetër është dënimi i rëndë, por edhe falje mëkatesh dhe dhurim i kënaqësisë nga All-llahu; pra jeta e kësaj bote nuk është tjetër vetëm se përjetim mashtrues. 
21. Shpejtoni në atë që fitoni falje prej Zotit tuaj dhe Xhennetit që gjërsia e tij është si gjerësia e qiellit e e tokës, i përgatitur për ata që i besuan All-llahut dhe të dërguarve të Tij. Ajo është dhunti e All-llahut që ia jep kujt të dojë, e All-llahu është dhurues i madh. HADIDE]*

----------


## Klevis2000

*"Kush e nderron kete bote me boten tjeter eshte sikur ka nderruar nje ene prej balte me nje ene prej floriri"*

----------


## Klevis2000

*11. Ata që besuan dhe bënë vepra të mira, ata kanë Xhennete nën të cilët burojnë lumenj. e ai është suksesi më i madh. [burruxhe]*

----------


## Klevis2000

*45. E ti (Muhammed) paraqitjau atyre shembullin e kësaj bote që ëshë si një ujë (shi) që Ne e lëhsojmë nga qielli, e prej tij bima e tokës zhvillohet e shpeshëtohet sa që përzihet mes vete, e pas pak ajo bëhet byk (pas tharjes) që e shpërndajnë erërat. All-llahuka fuqi për çdo send. [kehf]*

----------


## Klevis2000

*46. pasuria dhe fëmijët janë stoli e kësaj bote, kurse veprat e mira (fryti i të cilave është i përjetshëm) janë shpërblimi më i mirë te Zoti yt dhe janë shpresa më e mirë [kehf]*

----------


## Enri

Familja, karriera.
Dhe natyrisht shendeti se karrieren s'ke si ta zhvillosh pa shendet.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Monica

Jeta ka pengesat e veta, ne mundohemi ti kalojme dhe  ti minimizojme. Cdo gje ka rendesine e vet ne jeten e njeriut. 
Familja, shendeti, harmonia, paraja, shoqeria...
Mgjth cdo gje shkon varg, zinxhir... Njeriu ka qellime ne jete, dhe qellimet ndryshojne, ashtu sic edhe njerezit nuk jane njesoj. E filloj mengjesin gjithmone duke falenderuar Zotin ( Amen) qe me dha mengjesin  te zgjohem, me shendet, me njerzit rreth e qark qe i dua dhe te mirat qe une kam. 
Me e rendesishmja ne jeten time eshte qe une jetoj, dhe te tjerat i bej ashtu sic une i kerkoj!

If we think happy thoughts, we will be happy. If we think miserable thoughts, we will be miserable!

Again,
Ciaoooo

----------

